# واكتفى الصاحبان بمجرد التعيين



## Huda

السلام عليكم
فضلا ما المقصود بـهذه الجملة "واكتفى الصاحبان بمجرد التعيين ولو زادت المدة عن ذلك" في الفقرة التالية؟ الفقرة من كتاب ما لايسع التاجر جهله لعبد الله المصلح وصلاح الصاوي
أحكام عامة في العقود
أنواع الخيار
خيار التعيين 
ويشترط لصحة هذا الخيار عند من يقول به ثلاثة شروط:

- أن يكون التخيير بين ثلاثة أشياء فأقل لأن الحاجة تندفع بذلك، فما زاد عليها لا حاجة له فلا وجه له.

- التفاوت بين الأشياء المخير فيها مع بيان الثمن لكل واحد، فالتفاوت  منعا لعبثية التخيير، وبيان الثمن منعاً للجهالة المفضية إلى المنازعة.

-  تعيين المدة، وقد اشترط  أبو حنيفة  ألا تزيد على ثلاثة أيام قياسا لها على خيار الشرط، واكتفى الصاحبان بمجرد التعيين ولو زادت المدة عن ذلك.

وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## Abbe

الصاحبان هما أبو يوسف ومحمد بن الحسن
 وقد خالفا الصاحبان الإمام أبا حنيفة في هذه المسألة حيث لم يشترطا أن تكون المدة ثلاثة أيام فأقل بل إنما يشترطان أن تكون المدة معينة وإن زادت على ثلاثة أيام


----------



## Huda

جزاك الله كل خير. هل مجرد التعيين تعني تعيين المدة؟


----------



## Abbe

نعم تعيين المدة بغض النظر عن طولها


----------

